# Suche dringend eine Commencal DH Short 2013 XL in Grün



## Impact (10. September 2014)

Habe meine leider letzte Woche in Hafjell beim Crash zerfetzt. Jetzt hab ich noch ein Neues Jersey aber mir fehlt die Hose. Commencal, Probikeshop, CRC, Dangerzone haben nix.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Genau geht es um das hier:
http://p.vitalmtb.com/photos/products/10761/photos/9491/s1600_Tsh_ML_green_1.jpg?1352968293


----------

